#  Krankenpflege >   Oberschenkelhalsbruch - künstliches Hüftgelenk mit 43 >

## eichhoernel

Hallo, meine Mutti ist 43 Jahre alt und hat einen Oberschenkelhalsbruch und wird nun bald (hoffentlich noch rauszögerbar) ein künstliches Hüftgelenk bekommen. Ich suche jemanden, der ebenfalls jung ist und sich auskennt und ihr evtl. ein paar Tipps geben kann. Ich bitte um Meldung.
Liebe Grüße Peggy

----------


## Sylvia

:x_hello_3_cut: Hallo,was möchtest du den spezial wissen ? Ich war erst bei der Reha wegen meines Knies ,ich habe eine Teilpr. und ich bin 47 Jahre.Es waren sehr viele junge Frauen und Männer mit einer Hüfte dort,und ich kann sagen es ging ihnen sehr gut.Man muß bestimmte Bewegungen meiden aber das lernt deine Mutti alles bei der Reha.
Lg. Sylvi

----------


## Ingo

Hallo Peggy! 
Ich bin zwar nicht mehr ganz so knusprig, aber fühle mich mit 56 auch noch recht jung, für eine Hüftprothese jedenfalls. Ich hatte viele Jahre zum Teil recht starke Schmerzen. Wenn ich gewusst hätte, wie problemlos das Leben mit der neuen Hüfte wieder sein wird, hätte ich nicht eine einzige Minute gewartet! 
Gut, der erste Tag nach der Operation bekommt nicht gerade das Prädikat "empfehlenswert", aber ab dann konnte ich bereits alleine mit Krücken überall hin gehen und es waren auch damals schon Strecken darunter, die ich zuvor mit meiner eigenen Hüfte nicht mehr gerne zurück gelegt hatte. Von Tag zu Tag besserte sich die Beweglichkeit, Schmerzen wurden dank individueller Anpassung der Schmertherapie durch das Krankenhaus erst gar nicht abgewartet. Es gab praktisch keine Schmerzen mehr. 
Lediglich der von der Operation betroffene Hautnerv in der Region des Oberschenkels spielt(e) ein wenig verrückt: mal ist die Stelle taub, dann funktioniert wieder alles normal. Man sagte mir, dass diese Nervenirritation bis zu einem Jahr dauern wird. Aber wohlgemerkt: es gibt absolut keine Schmerzen! 
Nach 10 Tagen bin ich nach Hause gegangen. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes! Wenn mich keiner verrät: ich hätte 3 Wochen mit 2 Krücken gehen sollen. Ab dem 1. Tag zu Hause ging ich stets nur mit einer. Dann hätte ich von 2 auf eine Krücke wechseln sollen. Ab da bin ich dann überhaupt ohne unterwegs gewesen. Auch Stiegen machten keine Probleme. Heben, tragen - alles ohne Schwierigkeiten. Die Beweglichkeit des operierten Beines ist praktisch gleich jener des "alten Haxens". Beim Beugen der Hüfte fehlen messtechnisch registriert 20 Grad bei der neuen Seite - das merke ich nicht. Das neue Bein ist nun um ca. 1 cm länger geworden. Dagegen habe ich mir vom Schuster kleine Keile besorgt, die in den Schuhen unter der Ferse des alten Beins befestigt werden. Naja, auch die 2. Hüfte ist schon lädiert, also ist es ohnedies bloß eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Keile wieder raus kommen... 
Nach 8 Wochen kam ich zur Reha. Sport war vorher schon nicht so ganz mein Metier, also war das ein Erlebnis der 3. Art für mich: fast 8 Stunden täglich turnen, schwimmen, Rad fahren, Laufband, Physiotherapie und Terraintraining... Seit damals weiß ich, dass auch Muskeln weh tun können, von denen ich nicht einmal wusste, dass es sie gibt! Unterm Strich waren die 3 Wochen aber extrem hilfreich. Die gelernten Tricks helfen unergonomische Bewegungen zu vermeiden und man (er)kennt seine Grenzen genauer. Ich würde sofort wieder dorthin fahren! 
Als Manko der neuen Hüfte kann ich eigentlich nur angeben, dass ich nun nicht mehr Brust schwimmen darf. Auch (Lauf)Bewegungen mit häufigen Starts/Stops, wie Tennis z.B. soll - nicht muss! - ich meiden. Zumindest während des ersten Jahres. Aber wie gesagt, Sport ist nicht so ganz meins und daher stört mich das eigentlich nicht. Selbst Skifahren dürfte ich wieder, bloß nicht auf die operierte Seite stürzen. Daher lasse ich es lieber gleich, aber wenns echt einmal sein muss  
Abschließend betrachtet, hat mich an der ganzen Aktion das Gebot, in der ersten Woche ausschließlich am Rücken zu liegen, am allermeisten gestört! Ab dann konnte ich zumindest auf der gesunden Seite liegen, mit Polster zwischen den Beinen und so halt. Aber nach 3 Wochen habe ich mich auch auf die operierte Seite gelegt. Ganz zart und vorsichtig halt...  
Auf die 90 Grad Grenze habe ich wirklich 6 Wochen lang genau geachtet. Ich habe die neue Hüfte nicht weiter gebeugt. Das war aber auch kein größeres Problem. Eine 10 cm dicke Styroporplatte am Sessel in einem alten Polsterbezug, ein gekaufter Aufsatz fürs WC, das war's auch schon. Auto (mit)fahren sollte ich wegen der 90 Grad auch erst nach 6 Wochen wieder. Auch daran habe ich mich gehalten. Hat mir sehr gut getan, die Autoabstinenz! So gut, dass ich freiwillig 3 Monate draus gemacht habe... Mit gefahren bin ich in dieser Zeit aber schon. Während der 90 Grad Sperre habe ich meine Socken mit Hilfe eines Kunststoffteiles aus dem Orthopädieshop problemlos angezogen. Notfälle behandelte ich mit einer Greifzange aus demselben Shop ein wenig nach. Keine Lösung fand ich für die Nagelpflege. Die musste ich outsourcen. Geduscht wurde im Krankenhaus am 3. Tag nach der Operation und danach täglich mit einem Duschpflaster. Die Badewanne kam zu Hause nach 3 Tagen dran, auch mit Duschpflaster zunächst. Aber bloß sicherheitshalber und nach einer Woche daheim gings ohne alles ins Wasser. Die Wunde war mit Klammern genäht worden, die am letzten Tag im Krankenhaus ohne die geringsten Schmerzen entfernt worden waren. Eigentlich war sie ab dem 9. Tag trocken und völlig geschlossen. Auch der Pflasterwechsel tat ab dem 2. Tag überhaupt nicht mehr weh. 
  Thrombosestrümpfe trug ich 4 Wochen lang. Die Thrombosespritzen gab ich mir die vorgeschriebenen 6 Wochen lang täglich. Tat aber auch nicht weh, sonst hätte ich damit sicher aufgehört ;-) 
Anfang Dezember bekam ich mein neues Gelenk und seit März arbeite ich wieder als Busfahrer. Während der Reha habe ich eine Patientin kennen gelernt, die ihre Hüftprothese nun seit 28 Jahren ohne Probleme trägt. Und es ist kein Ende abzusehen. Sie war wegen der Wirbelsäule in Behandlung...  
  Im Fall des Falles, sind moderne Operationstechniken und Materialien verfügbar, die auch eine Erneuerung der Prothese ermöglichen. Bekannte Probleme gibt es mit den aktuellen Prothesen eigentlich nicht mehr. Der Chirurg wählt die Lagermaterialien so aus, dass eine bestmögliche Versorgung in Punkto Haltbarkeit gegeben ist. Ich bin nun auch recht wertvoll geworden: lauter Titan und Keramikkram. 
  Hoffentlich konnte ich ein paar Ängste abbauen helfen und habe ein wenig Mut gemacht. Bei mir war die Sache wirklich ein 100%iger Erfolg! Ich wünsche auch Deiner Mutter das Allerbeste und viel Glück! Wie gesagt, ich warte mit der 2. Seite keinen Augenblick länger, als nötig!   
Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Ingo

----------

